# LOWRIDER BIKE & PEDAL CAR SHOW



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB IS PROUD TO ANNOUNCE OUR 2nd ANNUAL
LOWRIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW IN SEPTEMBER 17 2011, BIKES $15 AND PEDAL CARS $10 50/50 RAFFLE , ROLL IN TIME 7am TO 10AM ,SHOW FROM 10am TO 5pm AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS IN MORENO VALLEY CA, FLIER AND CATEGORY COMING SOON FOR MORE INFO CONTACT RICHARD (951)867-1837

SORRY NO FOOD VENDERS ALL OTHER VENDERS WELCOME


SO PACK UP THE KIDS LO LO BIKES AND PEDAL CARS AND HEAD TO SUNNY MEAD BURGERS FOR A GOOD FAMILY EVENT
ALL BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME , PLEASE JOIN US!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

SOME PICS FROM LAST YEAR






















































































:h5:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdude13_@May 9 2011, 09:44 PM~20519333
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:wave:
[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

:wow:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

WASUP JOSE ARE YOU READY FOR SATURDAY NIGHT CRUZZ AT SUNNYMEAD :biggrin:


----------



## 48viejitos54 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Viejitos I.E. will be there*


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup::wave:can't wait for this show


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

right on bro see you there:thumbsup:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

*We received a call from the owner of the establishment that we need to keep the "open containers", "sirens", and "trash" under controll or the City will crash down on ALL car show activities at this location! We ALL need to cooperate on this in order to keep this and all other future functions going smoothly. The City of Moreno Valley is not very nice to the Lowrider Community as we all know by now.Thank u guys! *


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup::wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:worship::worship::wave: WAS UP FAN !!! LET DO THIS 4 THE KIDS!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Ready for this show


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

wheres the flier holmes??


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice bikes.


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

TTMFT FOR LATIN LUXURY:thumbsup: CANT WAIT IYS GONNA B A GOOD SHOW


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

RIGHT ON BRO DUKES IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:wave: :thumbsup::sprint:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Can't wait for this show


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup: TTT :rofl:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

we have vendor spots avilabel call richard for more info 951-8671837


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:sprint:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB IS PROUD TO ANNOUNCE OUR 2nd ANNUAL 
LOWRIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW IN SEPTEMBER 17 2011, BIKES $15 AND PEDAL CARS $10 50/50 RAFFLE , ROLL IN TIME 7am TO 10AM ,SHOW FROM 10am TO 5pm AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS IN MORENO VALLEY CA, FLIER AND CATEGORY COMING SOON FOR MORE INFO CONTACT RICHARD 　　　　　　　　　　　　　　(951)867-1837　　　　　　　　 (951)867-1837

SORRY NO FOOD VENDERS ALL OTHER VENDERS WELCOME


SO PACK UP THE KIDS LO LO BIKES AND PEDAL CARS AND HEAD TO SUNNY MEAD BURGERS FOR A GOOD FAMILY EVENT 
ALL BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME , PLEASE JOIN US!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1104/main flyer(2).jpg


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ttt I know there is plenty of time left but as we all know time fly's.....


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Two month left for this show!!!!! Who's getting ready for this one??


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Meeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TTT IM READY IM ALWAYS READY LETS DO THIS!!!:rimshot:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Lets do this!!!!!!!! We ready tooooooooooooo


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Showtime almost here


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com"
"THUMP RECORDS"
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*CHECK OUT THE FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE....*
*
https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=203326686386610

THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:h5: :wave:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup: we are ready !!!!!!!!!!!!!:worship:


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

cant wait :h5:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:rimshot: :wave:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

CAR WASH GOING DOWN THIS SATURDAY IN MORENO VALLEY AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS 
COME OUT AND SUPPORT LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB THE KIDS ARE TRYING TO RAISE MONEY FOR THEIR LOW RIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW FROM 8 AM TO 1 PM 7/09/11

3670 SUNNY MEAD BLVD. MORENO VALLEY CA.
SO BRING THOSE DIRTY LO LO s TO GET SHINED UP OR BRING YOURCAR WASH GOING DOWN THIS SATURDAY IN MORENO VALLEY AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS 
COME OUT AND SUPPORT LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB THE KIDS ARE TRYING TO RAISE MONEY FOR THEIR LOW RIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW FROM 8 AM TO 1 PM
CAR WASH GOING DOWN THIS SATURDAY IN MORENO VALLEY AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS 
COME OUT AND SUPPORT LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB THE KIDS ARE TRYING TO RAISE MONEY FOR THEIR LOW RIDER BIKE AND PEDAL CAR SHOW FROM 8 AM TO 1 PM 8/13/2011.


The adress to the burger joint is ...................... 23670 Sunnymead Blvd., Moreno Valley, CA, 92553 ......................................

its easy to get there just jump on the 60 get off on piggoen pass/ fredrick (the exit for the mall) 
and keep going staight off the offramp. sunny mead will be on the left hand 
you will see a lolo in the front 

Reg car wash........ $ Donation.......
*first 20cars............... get a wash and wax by profesional detailers.............for a donation of $25 
*.............mira watcha muy chingones..............













*Thank you all for your support in advanced!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:run:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:worship: Just in we will be Raffeling a bike!!!!!!!!!!!!! :sprint:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Its time for Roll Call !!!!!!!!!!!! 
 Categories For Bikes
Original 1st-2nd-3rd.
12" Street 1st-2nd-3rd.
 Mild 1st-2nd-3rd 
Custom 1st-2nd-3rd .
16" Street 1st-2nd-3rd 
Mild 1st-2nd-3rd 
Custom 1st-2nd-3r
20" Street 1st-2nd-3rd
Mild 1st-2nd-3rd
Custom 1st-2nd-3rd
26" Street 1st-2nd-3rd
Mild 1st-2nd-3rd
Custom 1st-2nd-3rd
Trikes Street 1st-2nd-3rdC
Mild 1st-2nd-3rd
Custom 1st-2nd-3rd
For Bikes Best of Show 
Categories For Pedal Cars-Original 1st-2nd-3rd-Street 1st-2nd-3rd-Mild 1st-2nd-3rd-Custom 1st-2nd-3rd
  Pedal car Best of show / Club Participation / Best Display Any ? call Richard 951-867-1837


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB IS PROUD TO ANNOUNCE OUR 2nd ANNUALLOWRIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW IN SEPTEMBER 17 2011, BIKES $15 AND PEDAL CARS $10 50/50 RAFFLE , ROLL IN TIME 7am TO 10AM ,SHOW FROM 10am TO 5pm AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS IN MORENO VALLEY CA, FLIER AND CATEGORY COMING SOON FOR MORE INFO CONTACT RICHARD (951)867-1837SORRY NO FOOD VENDERS ALL OTHER VENDERS WELCOMESO PACK UP THE KIDS LO LO BIKES AND PEDAL CARS AND HEAD TO SUNNY MEAD BURGERS FOR A GOOD FAMILY EVENTALL BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME , PLEASE JOIN US!!!!!!!!!!!


 Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Its time for Roll Call !!!!!!!!!!!!  Categories For BikesOriginal 1st-2nd-3rd. 12" Street 1st-2nd-3rd. Mild 1st-2nd-3rd Custom 1st-2nd-3rd . 16" Street 1st-2nd-3rd Mild 1st-2nd-3rd Custom 1st-2nd-3r 20" Street 1st-2nd-3rd Mild 1st-2nd-3rd Custom 1st-2nd-3rd 26" Street 1st-2nd-3rd Mild 1st-2nd-3rd Custom 1st-2nd-3rd Trikes Street 1st-2nd-3rdC Mild 1st-2nd-3rd Custom 1st-2nd-3rdFor Bikes Best of Show Categories For Pedal Cars-Original 1st-2nd-3rd-Street 1st-2nd-3rd-Mild 1st-2nd-3rd-Custom 1st-2nd-3rd  Pedal car Best of show / Club Participation / Best Display Any ? call Richard 951-867-1837


 Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## MIKLO_LATINLUXARY (Aug 16, 2011)

:thumbsup::sprint:


----------



## MIKLO_LATINLUXARY (Aug 16, 2011)

:drama:


----------



## MIKLO_LATINLUXARY (Aug 16, 2011)

:drama:


----------



## MIKLO_LATINLUXARY (Aug 16, 2011)

YEA BUDDIE


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MIKLO_LATINLUXARY (Aug 16, 2011)

:roflmao:


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

ttmft:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Roll Call

FAMILY AFFAIR BC :thumbsup:
DUKES IE :thumbsup:
UNIQUES :thumbsup:
VIEJITOS IE :thumbsup:
ONTARIO CLASSICS :thumbsup:
OLD MEMORIES SOUTH LA PEDAL CAR CLUB :thumbsup:
BEST OF FRIENDS :thumbsup:
SICK SIDE HIGH DESERT BIKE CLUB :thumbsup:

30 DAYS LEFT


----------



## MIKLO_LATINLUXARY (Aug 16, 2011)

:guns: :fool2:
:machinegun: :worship:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

WAAAAASUUP MIKLO


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

MACKING MIKLO :biggrin:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## BIG 'T' (May 23, 2011)

WATS UP JOE SICK*SIDE HIGH DESERT BIKE CLUB WILL BE THERE FOR UR SHOW HOMIE


----------



## BIG 'T' (May 23, 2011)

WATS UP MIKLO HOPE TO SEE U AND UR CLB AT OUR SHOW ON 08/28/11 O.C. SANTA ANA


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Roll Call

FAMILY AFFAIR BC :thumbsup:
DUKES IE :thumbsup:
UNIQUES :thumbsup:
VIEJITOS IE :thumbsup:
ONTARIO CLASSICS :thumbsup:
OLD MEMORIES SOUTH LA PEDAL CAR CLUB :thumbsup:
BEST OF FRIENDS :thumbsup:
SICK SIDE HIGH DESERT BIKE CLUB :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

NO BBQS - NO DRAMA - NO ALOCHOL
ICE CHEST WITH WATERS ARE WELCOME:nicoderm:
ALL PARTICIPANTS WILL RECIEVE A FOOD DISCOUNT FROM SUNNYMEAD BURGERS :drama:
SEE YOU ALL THERE :h5:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

OFF the hook!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> View attachment 350533
> MACKING MIKLO :biggrin:



VERY NICE GOOD JOB GUYS MAKING THAT TOWN CAR LOOK A LITTLE BETTER


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

THIS WILL BE RAFFLED OFF THE DAY OF THE SHOW ONLY $5 ONE LUCKY *PRESENT WINNER

*ITS A NICEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE BIKE.................


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

LETS DO THIS! COME OUT & SUPPORT R KIDS !!!!!!!!:drama:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

THANKS DUKES HOPE 2 SEE U THERE!!!!!!:drama:


----------



## MIKLO_LATINLUXARY (Aug 16, 2011)

was up carlos.nd big t my dad want to show so we will see how it turns out


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

:nicoderm: Almost time !!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TTT 4 the bike club, cant wait!!!:worship: :worship:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB IS PROUD TO ANNOUNCE OUR 2nd ANNUAL 
LOWRIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW IN SEPTEMBER 17 2011, BIKES $15 AND PEDAL CARS $10 50/50 RAFFLE , ROLL IN TIME 7am TO 10AM ,SHOW FROM 10am TO 5pm AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS IN MORENO VALLEY CA, FLIER AND CATEGORY COMING SOON FOR MORE INFO CONTACT RICHARD 　　　　　　　　　　　　　　(951)867-1837　　　　　　　　 (951)867-1837

SORRY NO FOOD VENDERS ALL OTHER VENDERS WELCOME


SO PACK UP THE KIDS LO LO BIKES AND PEDAL CARS AND HEAD TO SUNNY MEAD BURGERS FOR A GOOD FAMILY EVENT 
ALL BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME , PLEASE JOIN US!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

just in case you guys have not seen the advertisment


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

:nicoderm:_ Its going to be a real Good Show !!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:_


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Who's ready?


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com"
"THUMP RECORDS"
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

TRUCK (EL CAMINO, BLAZERS, BOMB TRUCK) - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*CHECK OUT THE FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE....*
*
https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=203326686386610

THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

Mr. Grizzly said:


> :nicoderm:_ Its going to be a real Good Show !!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:_


 TTT FOR LATIN LUXURY


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

ALMOST HERE 17 MORE DAYS


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

DUKES IE said:


> TTT FOR LATIN LUXURY


 To the top


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Almost here


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

11 more days


----------



## MIKLO_LATINLUXARY (Aug 16, 2011)

its comin in jus about about a week/.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

MIKLO_LATINLUXARY said:


> its comin in jus about about a week/.


 To the top


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

10 days left and it's going down


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

thats right how many days???:worship: TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

9 days left


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Lolophill13 said:


> 9 days left


ya no as the dormir verdad wey...............


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

8 days and its going down


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

its on & crackin 4 the kids!!! :h5:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> THIS WILL BE RAFFLED OFF THE DAY OF THE SHOW ONLY $5 ONE LUCKY *PRESENT WINNER
> 
> *ITS A NICEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE BIKE.................
> 
> ...




COULD BE YOURS..........


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

7 DAYS AND ITS GOING DOWN


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TO THE TOP!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> View attachment 360509
> View attachment 360509


 To the top


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> To the top


 TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

haaah how many more days? 5 more :wave:


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

TTMFT FOR LATIN LUXURY ITS GOING TO B A GREAT SHOW . CANT WAIT . BUT IM GONNA HAVE TO .hno: . THANKS FOR EVERYTHING HOMIES


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

4more till SHOW TIME


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. Best of Friends and Lo Nuestro just added to the roll call.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

SHOW TIME ALMOST HERE


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

TTT Best Of Friends Bike Club will be there...:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*UPDATE 9/13/11

Roll Call:

FAMILY AFFAIR BC :thumbsup:
DUKES IE :thumbsup:
UNIQUES SANTA ANA AND CORONA:thumbsup:
VIEJITOS IE :thumbsup:
ONTARIO CLASSICS :thumbsup:
OLD MEMORIES SOUTH LA PEDAL CAR CLUB :thumbsup:
BEST OF FRIENDS :thumbsup:
SICK SIDE HIGH DESERT BIKE CLUB
OL SKOOL WAYZ
MAJESTICS SFV
UNITED STYLES
ROLLERZ ONLY
GOOD TIMES IE
BEST OF FRIENDS 
LO NUESTRO 


AND LAST BUT DEFF NOT LEAST ALL THE SOLO RIDERS COMING OUT TO THIS GREAT EVENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IF WE LEFT ANYONE OUT SORRY PLEASE LET US KNOW SO WE CAN UPDATE THE ROLL CALL TILL SHOW DAY..........











































*​


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

77 TROPHIES GUYS AND GALS


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

ttt 4 latin luxury b.c. see u all there!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

SHOW TIME IN 3 DAYS ITS GOING DOWN


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

to the top spot


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

ITS GOING DOWN IN 2DAYS


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB IS PROUD TO ANNOUNCE OUR 2nd ANNUAL 
LOWRIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW IN SEPTEMBER 17 2011, BIKES $15 AND PEDAL CARS $10 50/50 RAFFLE , ROLL IN TIME 7am TO 10AM ,SHOW FROM 10am TO 5pm AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS IN MORENO VALLEY CA, FOR MORE INFO CONTACT RICHARD 　　　　　　　　　　　　　　(951)867-1837　　　　　　　　 (951)867-1837

SORRY NO FOOD VENDERS ALL OTHER VENDERS WELCOME


SO PACK UP THE KIDS LO LO BIKES AND PEDAL CARS AND HEAD TO SUNNY MEAD BURGERS FOR A GOOD FAMILY EVENT 
ALL BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME , PLEASE JOIN US!!!!!!!!!!!








　
　
　
*UPDATE 9/15/11

Roll Call:

FAMILY AFFAIR BC 
DUKES IE 
UNIQUES SANTA ANA UNIQUES CORONA
VIEJITOS IE 
ONTARIO CLASSICS 
OLD MEMORIES SOUTH LA PEDAL CAR CLUB 
BEST OF FRIENDS 
SICK SIDE HIGH DESERT BIKE CLUB
OL SKOOL WAYZ
MAJESTICS SFV
UNITED STYLES
ROLLERZ ONLY
GOOD TIMES IE
LO NUESTRO 


AND LAST BUT DEFF NOT LEAST ALL THE SOLO RIDERS COMING OUT TO THIS GREAT EVENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IF WE LEFT ANYONE OUT SORRY PLEASE LET US KNOW SO WE CAN UPDATE THE ROLL CALL TILL SHOW DAY..........

WE HAVE 77 TROPIES BOYS AND GIRLS NICE ONES TOO. 







































*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

ONE MORE DAY


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*UPDATE 9/16/11

Roll Call:

FAMILY AFFAIR BC 
DUKES IE 
UNIQUES SANTA ANA UNIQUES CORONA
VIEJITOS IE 
ONTARIO CLASSICS 
OLD MEMORIES SOUTH LA PEDAL CC 
BEST OF FRIENDS 
SICK SIDE HIGH DESERT BIKE CLUB
OL SKOOL WAYZ
MAJESTICS SFV
UNITED STYLES
ROLLERZ ONLY
GOOD TIMES IE
LO NUESTRO 
LIFES SO BEAUTIFUL BLYTH*​*

AND LAST BUT DEFF NOT LEAST ALL THE SOLO RIDERS COMING OUT TO THIS GREAT EVENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IF WE LEFT ANYONE OUT SORRY PLEASE LET US KNOW SO WE CAN UPDATE THE ROLL CALL TILL SHOW DAY..........

WE HAVE 77 TROPIES BOYS AND GIRLS NICE ONES TOO. 

*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

SHOW TIME TOMORROW! !!!!! WE ARE READY! !!!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Its time for Roll Call !!!!!!!!!!!!
> Categories For Bikes
> Original 1st-2nd-3rd.
> 12" Street 1st-2nd-3rd.
> ...


TTT..>!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

*we will be there*


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

For all your coffee drinkers and bagel eaters we have a place opening up at 7am. Just walking distances


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

_*UPDATE 9/16/11

AT 10:05PM
Roll Call:

FAMILY AFFAIR BC
DUKES IE
UNIQUES SANTA ANA UNIQUES CORONA
VIEJITOS IE
ONTARIO CLASSICS
OLD MEMORIES SOUTH LA PEDAL CC
BEST OF FRIENDS
SICK SIDE HIGH DESERT BIKE CLUB
OL SKOOL WAYZ
MAJESTICS SFV
UNITED STYLES
ROLLERZ ONLY
GOOD TIMES IE
LO NUESTRO
LIFES SO BEAUTIFUL BLYTH
*__*DRIFTING ON A MEMORY*__


*AND LAST BUT DEFF NOT LEAST ALL THE SOLO RIDERS COMING OUT TO THIS GREAT EVENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IF WE LEFT ANYONE OUT SORRY PLEASE LET US KNOW SO WE CAN UPDATE THE ROLL CALL TILL SHOW DAY..........

WE HAVE 77 TROPIES BOYS AND GIRLS NICE ONES TOO. *_​


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TIME TO CLEAN THE HOUSE FOR ALL OUR GUESTS.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> *we will be there*


 See you at 7am


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Place ready and clean


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

6 more HRS


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

_*UPDATE 9/17/11

AT 4:15AM
Roll Call:

FAMILY AFFAIR BC
DUKES IE
UNIQUES SANTA ANA UNIQUES CORONA
VIEJITOS IE
ONTARIO CLASSICS
OLD MEMORIES SOUTH LA PEDAL CC
BEST OF FRIENDS
SICK SIDE HIGH DESERT BIKE CLUB
OL SKOOL WAYZ
MAJESTICS SFV
UNITED STYLES
ROLLERZ ONLY
GOOD TIMES IE
LO NUESTRO
LIFES SO BEAUTIFUL BLYTH 
*__*DRIFTING ON A MEMORY 
A WAY OF LIFE L.A.*__


*AND LAST BUT DEFF NOT LEAST ALL THE SOLO RIDERS COMING OUT TO THIS GREAT EVENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IF WE LEFT ANYONE OUT SORRY PLEASE LET US KNOW SO WE CAN UPDATE THE ROLL CALL TILL SHOW DAY..........

WE HAVE 77 TROPIES BOYS AND GIRLS NICE ONES TOO. *_​


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Its roll in time


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Pics coming soon.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

_On behalf of the Latin Luxury family I would like to thank all the solo riders and clubs that came out to hang out with us in the sun......I really hope you guys had a good time and congats to all the kids big and small that brought their bikes, paddle cars, trikes, airplanes, wagons, strollers, and most important your kids. Once again thanks for the support see you next year. _​


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

some of the pictures came out cut im sorry I guess that the photographer se le fue la onda??????????


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

The show participations


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*TROPHY TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

SPECIAL THANKS TO EVERY ONE WHO CAME OUT FROM FAR AWAY....................*ESPECIALLY TO 
LIFES SO BEAUTIFUL FROM BLYTH, CA. *


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

GREAT SHOW! !! THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT. SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TTT 4 every1 that supported!!! :worship:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey whats up sorry Ive been away for so long.....(this past week)..............but any how. I just wanted to ask everyone who participated in the show if they could put up some comments eighther good or bad. This way we can make it better for next year. Thank you guys for the input. BTW sorry for the pause when handing out the trophys to all the peddle cars first. That was me and my bad.​


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

we will be having a cruise night to help my daughter Angela put her baby to rest Isabella Marie Navejas so all of you that can make it would be great and very much thank full to help me help my daughter put my grand daughter to rest so please make out there check out the cars have some bomb as burgers ohh and they have good prices 99cents burgers so hope to see you all out there thank you Junior AKA Mr_cutty_84


----------

